# Freezing Milk Now to Make Cheese Later



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Well I am just waiting for DD's to get enough milk frozen (for soap)so I can make cheese!!! If we freeze milk from early lactation, will it keep for cheese later on in the year? Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2008)

Early lactation milk only makes a difference in Mozzarella. I make cheese with frozen milk without any problems.

Christy


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I am curious as to why early lactation milk makes a difference?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

I have not successfully done this. When I freeze the milk, and thaw it, it separates. Then, it won't act right for cheese.

Tell me what I'm doing wrong! :help


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

Do you have auto defrost in your freezer? Milk needs to be chilled and put in a deep freeze without an auto defrost. The temp has to stay steady and not a freezer that you get in and out of all the time. Old chest freezers are the ones that work for me. 

Christy


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

They are chest freezers. :help


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Rose I sell frozen milk and nobody would buy it if it seperated or was clumpy. You really have to milk, strain and pour the milk into containers and immedatly freeze. You can't let the butterfat rise at all especially in Nubians or you get very poor looking, although it tastes fine, milk.

All winter I soap and use a freezer full of frozen milk for cheese.

Doe you have to defrost your freezer each year? If you don't than you have a defrost timer on your freezer. You can have these turned off. Your freezer will then become a old chest freezer type. This stops the constant thawing and freezing of the outside of your container, which hurts all the quality products you keep in the freezer. Esepcially milk and meat. Freezer burn is from this and air in the airspace around meat. Vicki


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

They are absolutely not frost free. LOL. Defrosting is SUCH a project. :help2

I think the problem was not freezing it immediately after straining. Didn't know to do that. Will experiment!

THANK YOU!


----------

